# Why I live where I live



## JimBob1952 (Jan 27, 2020)

Wrote a blog about this recently.  Have been living in Richmond VA for ten years and think it's great.  There are some downsides (hot, muggy summers; not enough indie films; "Italian" restaurants owned by Greeks) but many more upsides.  

https://realliferetirementblog.com/


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

I clicked on it and thought for the first paragraph you were talking about Richmond London...  I'll read the rest later when I get a bit more time...


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2020)

I agree that Richmond Virginia is a great place to live.  

I especially love all the statuary.


----------



## gennie (Jan 27, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Wrote a blog about this recently.  Have been living in Richmond VA for ten years and think it's great.  There are some downsides (hot, muggy summers; not enough indie films; "Italian" restaurants owned by Greeks) but many more upsides.
> 
> https://realliferetirementblog.com/


I had close relative that lived on Monument Avenue for many years.  Loved to visit.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 27, 2020)

jujube said:


> I agree that Richmond Virginia is a great place to live.
> 
> I especially love all the statuary.


Well, the statues are a bit controversial these days...


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh, what _isn't_ controversial these days?


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Pretty city ... haven't been there in ages though


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 27, 2020)

George Washington is not controversial in Richmond.    

Jeb Stuart, Robert E. Lee, and Stonewall Jackson, on the other hand, are.  

However Monument Avenue remains one of the prettiest places of its type.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 27, 2020)

Richmond is lovely, I think.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 27, 2020)

Dallas, eight years of Detroit's ice and snow were more than enough and what the
recession and gas shortage did to the auto industry


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Dallas, eight years of Detroit's ice and snow were more than enough and what the
> recession and gas shortage did to the auto industry



I had six years in the Detroit area and that was five years and eleven months too much......


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2020)

My first requirement is that I must be able to look out the window and see palm trees.  I have done this since 1972.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2020)

I married my second husband in Richmond, we were on a trip together so I guess you can say we eloped.  Later my step daughter moved to Midlothian and opened a business in Richmond. I've been there a couple of times but didn't get to see much of it.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Jan 31, 2020)

Why? Location, Location, Location!


----------

